# in Dalaran ruckelt es furchtbar. Warum?



## meidra (4. Januar 2009)

guten morgen,

ich habe ein Problem in Dalaran. 

Sobald ich in die Nähe komme oder in der Stadt bin ruckelt es so schlimm, das ich vom Flugpunkt bis zur VH etwa 4 Minuten brauche.
Das restliche Spiel läuft einwandfrei. Habe sonst nirgends Probleme. Weder beim questen, noch in %er Instanzen noch in 10er oder 25 Raids.

Hat noch jemand das Problem, oder weiß was ich tun kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liegt es vielleicht an der Grafikkarte? Aber warum dann nur in Dalaran und nicht woanders?

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, denn es nervt ziemlich

Danke schon mal allen


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2009)

_In Dalaran haben viele Leute FPS Probleme , hast du die Eingabeverzögerung / Schatten deaktiviert?

Und ein paar PC-Daten wären auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shurkien (4. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _In Dalaran haben viele Leute FPS Probleme , hast du die Eingabeverzögerung / Schatten deaktiviert?
> 
> Und ein paar PC-Daten wären auch nicht schlecht
> 
> ...




Liegt aber hauptsächlich an der Spielerzahl die in Dalaran hängt.
Ich geh auch von 90Fps runter auf 30 wenn ich in Dalaran chille ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Januar 2009)

meidra schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem in Dalaran.


Kurze Gegenfrage. Hattest du die Probleme mit Shattrath früher nicht? Da war das nämlich auch nicht anders. Oder spielst du erst seit kurzen? Ein wenig extremer ist es jetzt vielleicht in Dalaran weil sich die Spieler weniger Platz teilen müssen, weil es halt kleiner ist als Shattrath.


----------



## Averino (5. Januar 2009)

Dalaran ist wie Shattrath schlecht Programmiert.
Es haben leute mit TOP Rechenmaschinen laags.

Sichtweite runter.
Schatten runter.
Eingabeverzögerung "aus" ? ja bitte

Ich hab zb. in Inis 300-350FPS.
In Dalaran knapp 35-40FPS.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Was so viel FPS.. oh mein Gott, Grafik aber dann ganz runter oder?


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Averino schrieb:


> Dalaran ist wie Shattrath schlecht Programmiert.
> Es haben leute mit TOP Rechenmaschinen laags.



Da hilft auch keine noch so gute Programmierung, wenn im Schnitt 150+ Leute/min samt Mounts vorbei laufen/fliegen, deren Texturen andauernd nachgeladen werden müssen.



Soramac schrieb:


> Was so viel FPS.. oh mein Gott, Grafik aber dann ganz runter oder?



Nicht wirklich, solche Werte erreiche ich in Dungeon-inis mit meiner Maschiene auch, jedoch hab ich meist Vsync auf 60fps an, da ich extreme Probleme mit gegeneinander verschobenen Bildern habe.

E6600
8800GTX
4gb RAM
Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## Averino (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab Grafik bis zum Anschlag, Schatten auch.
Ich hab aber Programme nebenbei am laufen, die ich hir nicht erläutern will.


E8400 @3,6Ghz
4GB 800
GTX 260

In Sturmwind hab ich so um die 120FPS.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Averino schrieb:


> Ich hab aber Programme nebenbei am laufen, die ich hir nicht erläutern will.



Wir wissen schon welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averino (5. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Wir wissen schon welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2009)

Averino schrieb:


> Dalaran ist wie Shattrath schlecht Programmiert.
> Es haben leute mit TOP Rechenmaschinen laags.



Wer mal in Orgrimmar oder Sturmwind (oder anderen Hauptstädten) war der wird feststellen, dass er die Stadt nicht einfach geradeaus betreten kann.
Es geht immer um eine Ecke. Ein Kniff um die umgebende Zone unaufällig ausblenden zu können.

Das geht in Dalran z.B. so nicht.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Ah.. das macht natürlich sinn


----------



## Averino (5. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer mal in Orgrimmar oder Sturmwind (oder anderen Hauptstädten) war der wird feststellen, dass er die Stadt nicht einfach geradeaus betreten kann.
> Es geht immer um eine Ecke. Ein Kniff um die umgebende Zone unaufällig ausblenden zu können.
> 
> Das geht in Dalran z.B. so nicht.




Das Stimmt!
Deswegen bringt es auch die Sichtweite in Dalaran um 50% zu reduzieren, mir bringt es im durchschnitt 15-20FPS.


----------



## MCHot (6. Januar 2009)

Habe das Problem auch in Dalaran, sry wenn ich das Frage, aber wie messe ich meine FPS!
Bin recht neu und unwissend im PC Bereich, und hatte das Problem bei wow auch noch nicht, da ich das Spiel erst ein halbes Jahr spiele, und ein Tag bevor WTLK rauskam auf 70gekommen bin^^


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir lags am Ram hatte 2GB hab mir jetzt nochmal 2 GB geholt jetzt läufts Flüssig.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. Januar 2009)

MCHot schrieb:


> Habe das Problem auch in Dalaran, sry wenn ich das Frage, aber wie messe ich meine FPS!
> Bin recht neu und unwissend im PC Bereich, und hatte das Problem bei wow auch noch nicht, da ich das Spiel erst ein halbes Jahr spiele, und ein Tag bevor WTLK rauskam auf 70gekommen bin^^


Du musst im Standart Interface mit der Maus über das kleinen Computersymbol fahren da wird dir die Fps und die Latenz angezeigt.


----------



## Balluardo (6. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Du musst im Standart Interface mit der Maus über das kleinen Computersymbol fahren da wird dir die Fps und die Latenz angezeigt.



Wobei ich denn wahren Hintergrund der FPS Messung auch nicht verstehe. Auf meinem alten Rechner ziehe ich in WoW beispielsweise (bei niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen) mit _5-15 FPS_ durch die Lande ohne das etwas ruckelt. Was genau sagt dieses FPS also dann aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Bilder pro Sekunde. Ab 25 so in etwa ist es für das menschliche Auge flüssig.


----------



## Balluardo (6. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Bilder pro Sekunde. Ab 25 so in etwa ist es für das menschliche Auge flüssig.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 He Leute, ich habe echt keine Augenprobleme! Ernsthaft, bin paralell gerade online in WoW und ... ok, gut jetzt zeigt es in der Tat aktuell eine FPS von 33 an. Aber ich hatte auch schon die besagten 8-15 und konnte durch die Landschaft laufen.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ist das Tool verbugt

5 FPS wäre schon arg wenig, um es als flüssig zu empfinden^^


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Bilder pro Sekunde. Ab 25 so in etwa ist es für das menschliche Auge flüssig.


Beim Film ja, aber nicht bei Spielen. Oder muss ich hier (wieder mal) erklären wieso das so ist?^^


----------



## Highscreen (7. Januar 2009)

Jo, 25 fps für Filme reicht, in Spielen ist es so naja...


Hauptsache konstante FPS als nen rauf und runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. Januar 2009)

Highscreen schrieb:


> Hauptsache konstante FPS als nen rauf und runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Spielen hat man eigentlich immer ein "rauf und runter" bei den FPS weil sich die Anzahl der darzustellenden Objekte und deren Komplexitaet abhaengig von der eigenen Position aendert. Weil dem so ist, sollte die FPS-Rate in Spielen oberhalb dessen liegen, was man als eine "fluessige Bewegung" wahrnimmt. Hat man naemlich eine durchschnittliche FPS (auch die tollten FPS-Anzeigen ermitteln durchschnittliche FPS - wenn auch eventuell fuer recht kurze Zeitraeume) von 25, so wird die Bildrate teilweise z.B. auf 15 absacken, waehrend sie in anderen Situationen z.B. auf 40 hoch geht. Und die "Rueckler" bei 15 FPS wuerde man dann doch wahrnehmen...


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Beim Film ja, aber nicht bei Spielen. Oder muss ich hier (wieder mal) erklären wieso das so ist?^^



Jop, das erkläre mir mal

Das Spiele nicht konstant 25 Bilder pro Sekunde haben, wie etwa Filme, daß ist klar. Trotzdem sind 25 Bilder meiner Meinung nach flüssig für das Auge.
In Spielen, als auch Filmen.

Also, erkläre mal


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jop, das erkläre mir mal
> 
> Das Spiele nicht konstant 25 Bilder pro Sekunde haben, wie etwa Filme, daß ist klar. Trotzdem sind 25 Bilder meiner Meinung nach flüssig für das Auge.
> In Spielen, als auch Filmen.
> ...



es gibt Leute denen kommen (nach eigener Aussage) schon 17-18 Bilder/sec flüssig vor und andere maulen schon wenn es von 60 auf 50 Bilder/sec sinkt...In Biologie selbst getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2009)

Also, ich verstehe von Biologie rein garnichts, muss ich zugeben. Das jemand 50 Bilder pro Sekunde aber nicht als flüssig wahrnimmt, naja ich weiß nicht.
Was macht der dann bitte beim Fernsehen?

Wenn ich mir nen Film ausleihe, dann läuft der meines Wissens nach, soweit es ein Ami-Streifen ist (also fast alle), in 24p. Das sind 24 Bilder pro Sekunde.
Nach deiner Behauptung bräuchten solche Leute dann garnicht fernsehen, weil es übelst stockt.

Und die Technik eines LCD-Monitors, als auch eines LCD-Fernsehers sollte auch gleich sein. In beiden Fällen werden meines Wissens nach nur Vollbilder gewechselt.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jop, das erkläre mir mal
> 
> Das Spiele nicht konstant 25 Bilder pro Sekunde haben, wie etwa Filme, daß ist klar. Trotzdem sind 25 Bilder meiner Meinung nach flüssig für das Auge.
> In Spielen, als auch Filmen.
> ...



Nö gebe nur einen Link, wo ich es beschrieben habe.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=981061

Hinzu fügen will ich nur noch das auch 25fps einigermaßen flüssig sein können, aber nur bei einem ruhigen Bild. Bei schnelleren Bewegungen wird das ruckeln sehr deutlich. Erst ab ca. 40-45 Bilder pro Sekunde werden auch schnelle Bewegungen flüssig. Natürlich empfindet das jeder anders. Manche sagen sie brauchen dafür wenigstens 50fps.
Gerade in Spielen wie WoW merkt man ganz deutlich wie geschmeidig das Spiel so ab 40fps läuft im Gegensatz zu 25fps.
Andere wieder wollen mindestens 80-100fps haben, wie z.B. bei Spielen wie CSS oder Unreal Tournament, weil dort eben sehr schnelle Bewegungen ausgeführt werden. Und je schneller diese Bewegungen sind, desto mehr FPS sind nötig um es wirkklich absolut flüssig spielen zu können.
Frag mal einen echten CSS-Crack ob ihm 25fps dafür reichen. Der wird mit dem Finger auf die Stirn tippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (8. Januar 2009)

Grafikteffekte bissl runterstellen wirkte super bei mir,viel weniger ruckler!ich hab das meiste ganz runter geregelt aber zaubereffekte und sichtweite würd ich nicht ganz nach unten machn sieht sonst kacke aus . lg


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Frag mal einen echten CSS-Crack ob ihm 25fps dafür reichen. Der wird mit dem Finger auf die Stirn tippen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau und ich bin so einer und ich sagt da Zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 25 Fps LOL für css ROFL ^^ nicht  spiel bar


----------



## Exoncartis (29. Mai 2010)

Es gibt eine einfache Lösung dafür, um es einigermassen ruckelfrei zu machen in Dalaran.

Auch wenn man einen guten Rechner hat muss man Bedenken das in Dalaran zu Stosszeiten ne Menge los ist und da die Grafikanforderung wachsen, dadurch geht der FPS in die Knie, das heisst weniger Leute in Dala, desto höher die FPS!

Ich fuhr vor kurzem noch Grafik on board mit satte 35 MB ^^ und es ruckelte heftigst, hatte FPS von 1 und das war zum kotzen!!!

Lösungsvorschlag:

Mindestens 1 Gb Ram, mindestens 128 MB Grafik alles höhere ist um so besser.

Wenn dann immer noch alles ruckelt, im Spiel unter Grafik/Effekte die Videoqualität auf niedrig setzen und ihr werdet sehen das die FPS auf jeden fall steigt und es auch im 25 Mann Raid wunderbar läuft.

Gruss Exoncartis


----------



## Kyragan (29. Mai 2010)

Und dafür hast du jetzt einen 1,5 Jahre alten Thread wiederbelebt?


----------



## Exoncartis (29. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du jetzt einen 1,5 Jahre alten Thread wiederbelebt?



klar^^, sind immer noch viele die diese Probleme haben, genau wie ich vor kurzem und es ist doch wohl immer "erfrischend" zu sehen das diese probs ja immer noch bestehen..


----------



## Palimbula (29. Mai 2010)

Mit dem nächsten AddOn kann man im Threadtitel "Dalaran" durch das neue Ruckel-Zentrum ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (29. Mai 2010)

Exoncartis schrieb:


> Ich fuhr vor kurzem noch Grafik on board mit satte 35 MB ^^ und es ruckelte heftigst, hatte FPS von 1 und das war zum kotzen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mindestens 1 Gb Ram, mindestens 128 MB Grafik alles höhere ist um so besser.



wenn ich das schon lese dann weis ich über alles bescheidn.... lol


----------



## MoVedder (29. Mai 2010)

Haut in Dalaran den Schatten von Ultra einfach eine stufe runter, und ihr bekommt locker um die 20 fps dazu.


Hab Gtx 260..also bei mir funtzt das gut.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2010)

Richtig. So schafft das sogar mein Laptop ohne Probleme.

@ Exoncartis

Dein Lösungsvorschlag ist schon fast die Mindestvoraussetzungen von Blizzard für das Spiel. Das ist eigentlich keine Lösung, da es immer noch zu wenig ist. Aber ich denke du bist mit deinem Computer bei WoW sowieso nicht allzu vewöhnt oder?^^


----------



## Sicktongue (30. Mai 2010)

google dir mal grafik macros für wow..
hab eins mit max und eins mit min settings.... allerdigns für ein anderes problem.. in dalaran funzt bei mir alles einwandfrei!

mein problem ist beim fliegen auf den automatischen routen, crit errort das wow schon gerne mal raus bei maximalen gfx einstellungen.
dafür das macro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

